# Matchy Thread - All your matchiness please!



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

We've had a few threads over the years but as photobucket has kicked the bucket and all the pictures are now defunct, I thought we could brighten up our days with a new one :lol:.

Please share all your lovely matchy matchy, any your proud of, any that are lucky, any attempts at all are welcome .

I'll start things off with my absolute fave, LeMieux Raspberry:






Plum:






Eskadron Taupe:






Lilac:






Bad pic of teal:





better pic but with silver boots:






Unicorn boots and colour changing pad (I am about three inside ):






Anky shocking pink:






Think I might leave it there , looking forward to seeing everyone's lovely coordinated'ness. We don't always manage the above level and 'may' often be found muddy and unmatchy :eek3: but every now and again the matchy breaks through .


----------



## BBP (14 August 2017)

I have no idea how to post pictures now photobucket won't play  The BBP is rocking lime green though!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2017)

*puts on expert matchy eyes* isn't the first pic fuscia? 

*scuttles off before I gets a whipping*  

Love the unicorn boots, feel a set might be coming home from Burghley with me


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

KatPT said:



			I have no idea how to post pictures now photobucket won't play  The BBP is rocking lime green though!
		
Click to expand...

I use facebook, so right click picture, select 'copy image address' and then put it in the  [/ img] :).


[quote="ElleSkywalker, post: 13613012"]*puts on expert matchy eyes* isn't the first pic fuscia? 

*scuttles off before I gets a whipping* :D  

Love the unicorn boots, feel a set might be coming home from Burghley with me :D[/QUOTE]

Nope defo raspberry (dont own fuscia :( yet!), adore the unicorn boots, need to get some pony ones for my short cannoned horses :o!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2017)

My fuscia got eaten by the washing machine..... there were tears


----------



## BBP (14 August 2017)




----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2017)

Love it KatPT. I have lime and have discovered it looks best on my ginge!  Is ok on the bay/black but the ginge really rocks it


----------



## Lindylouanne (14 August 2017)

I have the lime green on DP and the red on Bailey.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

Loving the Lime KatPT!

ElleSkywalker I would have been bereft !

Still need more pic's guys! This is Skylla rocking silver/grey:


----------



## rosiesowner (14 August 2017)

Brown/gold matchy from back in the day when we used to jump! (This is mid winter 2016) 





With a dark brown gilet and coffee jumper (bad pic below) it was rather smart... I've sold the jump pad as I don't need it any more but think I may need the DR version!






Anky piscina (grey hoodie over my matching baselayer as it was freeeezing!)





Her more recently just in the pad:






Anky Gipsy Grey with a blue/grey themed outfit





Her more recently just in the pad:






Just the brown Anky boots letting us down here... But here's Eskadron Grenadine with grey piping worn with grey leggings and Gipsy Grey Anky fly veil.






And finally, nothing to match it yet but she is fab-u-lous in fuchsia 







I just don't understand why some people think we're saddos


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

Gorgeous Rosiesowner , though sad you were not willing to freeze to death to get a matchy picture .


----------



## rosiesowner (14 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Gorgeous Rosiesowner , though sad you were not willing to freeze to death to get a matchy picture .
		
Click to expand...

I know... bad mummy! Excited for Burghley though, all I can think about is how well Ice Blue from ES would match one of my Noble Baselayers. Itchy fingers but horse has physio and farrier this month so I must be sensible...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

Ooo forgot about ice:







But its Eskadron not ES....


----------



## Embo (14 August 2017)

Yay I can join in! I have so many but often forget to take photos  but here's a few 

Le Mieux Peacock






Eskadron Freshberry






MY FAVOURITE Eskadron Smaragd (cotton) (please excuse my outfit, I was at dressage camp, this was my morning lesson before the afternoon show )






Eskadron Smaragd (dura) to prove I have the matching top lol






Eskadron Capri (second favourite)


----------



## rosiesowner (14 August 2017)

Embo said:



			Yay I can join in! I have so many but often forget to take photos  but here's a few 

Le Mieux Peacock





Click to expand...

LOVE him in Peacock x


----------



## ScottyJ (14 August 2017)

Keeping it boring and simple until I can find my better pictures - black!

Edited - too dumb to figure out this pictures thing


----------



## emfen1305 (14 August 2017)

Oooh fabulous! I love all of them so far. I have a funny coloured beast so any recommendations! I only have 2 at the moment  

HKM set from last year







Le Mieux Burgundy







and to finish off, how Toby feels about his new hoody!


----------



## rosiesowner (14 August 2017)

emfen, I think that because of the undertones of his coat Toby would look good in LM Fuchsia-feel free to disagree but I think it could be surprisingly nice. Also LM lime.


----------



## alainax (14 August 2017)

Love this thread! But the problem is where to start!  

I guess Lemieux is a good place to start lol  I'll try and get some more pics of the full sets and the equestrian Stockholm and eskadron


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

Loving the Freshberry and Brenton Blue .

Found yellow:


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			I know... bad mummy! Excited for Burghley though, all I can think about is how well Ice Blue from ES would match one of my Noble Baselayers. Itchy fingers but horse has physio and farrier this month so I must be sensible...
		
Click to expand...

*gets elbows ready to bash RO out of way at Burghley*  

I'm loving the silvery violet esky pad that's new this season.  It's beautiful but all my saddles are 16.5" so too large 

I have a worrying about of noble outfitters base layers that could do with a smidge of matchification too..........


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

Not to add to the issue but the new Esky violet grey is my new lust pad , I just cannot justify the price currently ...


----------



## claracanter (14 August 2017)

If I knew how to add photos ( whats happened to photo bucket) I could show you my boy in eskadron ice!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

Photobucket is defunct really but if you're on Facebook it's relatively simple to share pics, see up thread .


----------



## claracanter (14 August 2017)

Thanks AlexHyde.Hope this works. Eskadron Ice. Please excuse slightly squiffy bandages. Bit out of practise

https://scontent.flhr3-1.fna.fbcdn....=e31de3b8bce0c167d7ee624b8f0fc6c5&oe=5A2A7D4B


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 August 2017)

claracanter said:



			Thanks AlexHyde.Hope this works. Eskadron Ice. Please excuse slightly squiffy bandages. Bit out of practise






Click to expand...

Ooo very nice! You need


----------



## vam (15 August 2017)

I don't have many pics as I'm normally on my own and don't think to take them, lots of pics of her ears while i'm riding thou!

My collection so far although this is not all of them











I'm missing 2 sets in that pic, ice blue and black and I have another 2 sets on the lorry for shows. The big pile has matching ears for them all.....:redface3::biggrin3:


----------



## nikkianddave (15 August 2017)

alainax said:



			Love this thread! But the problem is where to start!  

I guess Lemieux is a good place to start lol  I'll try and get some more pics of the full sets and the equestrian Stockholm and eskadron  








Click to expand...

OH MY! stunning x


----------



## Archangel (15 August 2017)

OMG Vam - that is quite a collection.


----------



## only_me (15 August 2017)

A green LM shade 








And an all white with a dash of black   lol


----------



## ester (15 August 2017)

Oh no only_me I always had you in the sensible box!


----------



## only_me (15 August 2017)

ester said:



			Oh no only_me I always had you in the sensible box! 

Click to expand...

It's the only matchy set I own   classic green is sensible and traditional, right? Plus handy for st patricks day 

the xc colours are actually my PC ones but think they're rather smart  and xc matchy doesn't count


----------



## ester (15 August 2017)

Yes it wasn't the XC I was worried about  I see your point about Paddy's day though.


----------



## alainax (15 August 2017)

only_me said:



			It's the only matchy set I own   classic green is sensible and traditional, right? Plus handy for st patricks day 

the xc colours are actually my PC ones but think they're rather smart  and xc matchy doesn't count 

Click to expand...

No back tracking! Your matchy matchy and you know it!


----------



## only_me (15 August 2017)

ester said:



			Yes it wasn't the XC I was worried about  I see your point about Paddy's day though.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about my brown set, i have brown bandages and a brown nummnah. Is brown matchy matchy?
I also have a brown bridle (with black saddle - don't shoot me) with a brass browband. And brown overreach boots (don't show the sand/mud too badly). However I don't think he's ever worn them all together


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2017)

Brown is def matchy matchy!

Forgot about cross-country matchy too:


----------



## vam (15 August 2017)

Archangel said:



			OMG Vam - that is quite a collection.  

Click to expand...

I've been working hard over the last few years! :biggrin3: I blame Eskadron, every time they have a new season I want at least 2 sets


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2017)

vam said:



			I don't have many pics as I'm normally on my own and don't think to take them, lots of pics of her ears while i'm riding thou!

My collection so far although this is not all of them











I'm missing 2 sets in that pic, ice blue and black and I have another 2 sets on the lorry for shows. The big pile has matching ears for them all.....:redface3::biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I need that saddle pad collection &#128514; anyone else like buying saddle cloths and rugs more than people clothes?


----------



## MuddyMonster (15 August 2017)

vam said:



			I don't have many pics as I'm normally on my own and don't think to take them, lots of pics of her ears while i'm riding thou!

My collection so far although this is not all of them











I'm missing 2 sets in that pic, ice blue and black and I have another 2 sets on the lorry for shows. The big pile has matching ears for them all.....:redface3::biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! My OH thinks owning 5 saddlepads is excessive. This is definite proof he is wrong


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (15 August 2017)

Brown Shires (his browband is made to match, so brown crackle and tigers eye beads):







And latte and silver (not sure what make!) with matching browband: 











And I have Eskadron in cream and hot pink:






And I have the Anky in hot pink.


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			I use facebook, so right click picture, select 'copy image address' and then put it in the  [/ img] :).

[/QUOTE]

This information has just changed my life. Except I can't right click on an iPhone so can you still do it on the FB app?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2017)

Not found the solution on the iPhone yet


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Not found the solution on the iPhone yet 

Click to expand...

Balls. PB has ruined everything. Totally.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2017)

Best I can think of is to open FB on Safari, and then copy the image address when viewing the full size image?


----------



## rosiesowner (15 August 2017)

I know we've already seen the fuschia but... unintentional lunging matchy last night. The whip is also pink, but wasn't in use as we were only walking.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (15 August 2017)

No idea if this will work but here's M in Esky pearl BS...


----------



## alainax (15 August 2017)

I got myself this little treat the other day, instead of a baby moon / baby shower. Can't wait to try them on him! 







private image upload


----------



## Dave's Mam (15 August 2017)

We're currently rocking the not quite matching ears & saddle cloth look in red.  Closely to be followed with Blue ears & (hopefully) matching Arion riding tights....


----------



## shanti (16 August 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			We're currently rocking the not quite matching ears & saddle cloth look in red.  Closely to be followed with Blue ears & (hopefully) matching Arion riding tights....






Click to expand...

What a lovely pony! Gorgeous!


----------



## BBP (16 August 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			This information has just changed my life. Except I can't right click on an iPhone so can you still do it on the FB app?
		
Click to expand...

It does work on iPhone. Instead of a click just touch and hold finger down on photo, a menu comes up and you can select the image address from that, then add


----------



## Leo Walker (16 August 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			This information has just changed my life. Except I can't right click on an iPhone so can you still do it on the FB app?
		
Click to expand...




KatPT said:



			It does work on iPhone. Instead of a click just touch and hold finger down on photo, a menu comes up and you can select the image address from that, then add  bits to it when you oust. Worked on mine![/QUOTE]

If it doesnt or you are on an ipad etc, you select "open image in new tab" or similar and then copy the address in the address bar :)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leo Walker (16 August 2017)

When I bought Leo I sold most of the matchy stuff, although I've still got 5 of my favourite sets in the cupboard though. I felt bereft then I discovered you can do matchy with a driving pony!

He hasnt got his ears on here as they got a hole in them and need fixing or replacing. We've got black boots as I cant find red to fit stumpy cob legs  And I've got a red and black hat and red jumpers to match







Looking like mule with his half clipped legs! Thats not me driving but that is my hat you can see on the back step







If anyone knows where you can get red boots for massive short legs then let me know! And whats the fit like on the unicorn boots? I practically salivate everytime I see them!


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 August 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			If it doesnt or you are on an ipad etc, you select "open image in new tab" or similar and then copy the address in the address bar 

Click to expand...

I can do that but how do you make it display in the thread instead of a link. 

Kat I don't get an option for the image address in my menu


----------



## Auslander (16 August 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I can do that but how do you make it display in the thread instead of a link. 

Kat I don't get an option for the image address in my menu 

Click to expand...

Fixed it for you! Your final [/img] bit needs to look like this one, and the link address needs https:// at the beginning


----------



## milliepops (16 August 2017)

they are quite matchy, FW <3


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 August 2017)

Auslander said:



			Fixed it for you! Your final [/img] bit needs to look like this one, and the link address needs https:// at the beginning






Click to expand...

Ah you're a star thank you!. This is my matchy matchy contribution. Best I can do at the moment!


----------



## milliepops (16 August 2017)

We don't do a lot of actual matchy because I don't use bandages so it's white boots for everything  
but these are my faves on Kira
LM blueberry






and new Esky ice






I did have a naughty splurge a while ago and bought Millie a Blackberry big square so K is likely to inherit that, I don't think it will clash when she is clipped


----------



## Auslander (16 August 2017)

milliepops said:



			We don't do a lot of actual matchy because I don't use bandages so it's white boots for everything  

I did have a naughty splurge a while ago and bought Millie a Blackberry big square so K is likely to inherit that, I don't think it will clash when she is clipped 

Click to expand...

Have you still got this set (it was you who bought it, wasn't it?)? I would imagine it looks lovely on Kira!


----------



## milliepops (16 August 2017)

Auslander said:



			Have you still got this set (it was you who bought it, wasn't it?)? I would imagine it looks lovely on Kira!
]
		
Click to expand...

yep kicking about somewhere, I found the saddlecloth a bit slippery on her though as I need a half pad under the saddle on her. If I ever swap to a gel pad it would probably stay put


----------



## Auslander (16 August 2017)

milliepops said:



			yep kicking about somewhere, I found the saddlecloth a bit slippery on her though as I need a half pad under the saddle on her. If I ever swap to a gel pad it would probably stay put 

Click to expand...

Lightbulb moment! I've still got the navy version, and was wondering why my saddle feels a bit slidy! I have a sheepskin half pad on top of it!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

alainax said:



			I got myself this little treat the other day, instead of a baby moon / baby shower. Can't wait to try them on him! 







private image upload

Click to expand...

OMG insanely jealous of this :eek3: WANT ...

Also jealous of MP's Blueberry and the set Auslander showed.

 *counts to 10 and repeats I need to save money, I don't need any more sets*


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

Auslander said:



			Lightbulb moment! I've still got the navy version, and was wondering why my saddle feels a bit slidy! I have a sheepskin half pad on top of it!
		
Click to expand...

I use my gel pad or no half pad with my shiny ice set, and it seems to stay in place well .


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

All such lovely matchy! V annoyed at my tiny small ponies and thier weeny saddle. I'm loving the esky set above

Right, going to try a pic.......







Eta *sigh*


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			All such lovely matchy! V annoyed at my tiny small ponies and thier weeny saddle. I'm loving the esky set above

Right, going to try a pic.......







Eta *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Hmm not sure what you've done there...

My image address looks like: https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5676e3b80ff6b21417eb3821672479b9&oe=5A37D35A

Then adding [IMG ] [/ IMG] (not sure if caps are essential or not?)

to give:


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

Nope still no work  My FB is very locked down and non public so could that be why?!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

Are you clicking on the full size picture or thumbnail? Otherwise it could be your privacy settings I guess? Sorry I'm really not 'that' tech savvy....


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

Full size but it's on my phone   it has the https stuff on link. Wah.


----------



## DabDab (16 August 2017)

This thread is the work of the senseless expense devil....

I do not need these things I do not need these things......


----------



## live2ride (16 August 2017)

I have so much matchy with bandages.. but barely ever use the bandages, but am obsessed with most!

Lemieux Burghundy






Lemieux Terracotta












Eskadron Teal?


----------



## claracanter (16 August 2017)

XC matchy matchy


----------



## milliepops (16 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Are you clicking on the full size picture or thumbnail? Otherwise it could be your privacy settings I guess? Sorry I'm really not 'that' tech savvy....
		
Click to expand...

virtually all my FB pics are friends only and they still show up.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

milliepops said:



			virtually all my FB pics are friends only and they still show up.
		
Click to expand...

Wahhhhhh wahhhhhh wahhhh


----------



## milliepops (16 August 2017)

ESW why don't you post the link to your pic and we can try and untangle the problem?


----------



## Leo Walker (16 August 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Full size but it's on my phone   it has the https stuff on link. Wah.
		
Click to expand...

caps are not essential and it doesnt matter if they are set to only you.

Click the photo and hold down until the menu comes up. You should get an option for "open in new tab" or similar, then you copy that address and put it in the 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If that doesnt work, let me know what options you have and I'm sure we can all work it out


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 August 2017)

Irrelevant


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

Gah Gah Gah

This is it without the  bits 

https://m.facebook.com/100008738431740/year/2017/#!/photo.php?fbid=1660560534245212&id=100008738431740&set=a.1375091399458795.1073741827.100008738431740&source=48&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1660560864245179%3Atl_objid.1660560864245179%3Athrowback_story_fbid.1660560864245179%3Athid.100008738431740%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A1483257600%3A1514793599%3A-2323314309861725098&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

How are you getting the link? Is it definitely the image address you are copying or just the image? I fear it may be that you're using a phone? Are you using the FB app or a webpage?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

Facebook on phone, not the app as DSW says the app is the work of the devil. Am holding finger down and clicking 'copy link address'


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

Hmm on my phone, I have to click 'view full size' at the bottom of the pic, it then comes up with a new page with image on and then I can copy the address at the top?

Edited to add I cannot get a 'copy link address' on my phone so I could be failing even more than you ...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

Wooooooooo. Hoooooooooo.  LM Blueberry


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2017)

Wooooo, and jealous I want Blueberry!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Wooooo, and jealous I want Blueberry!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is lovely. And tone-al matchys to cornflower if you are sad like me and like to matchificate ponies to each other


----------



## DabDab (17 August 2017)

Mainly just for bumping purposes 

One boring matchy set from last night (LM grey):


----------



## BBP (17 August 2017)

Eskadron petrol


----------



## cobsarefab (17 August 2017)

I love this thread!


----------



## 1ST1 (18 August 2017)

My Spanish boy:

























My big stallion:







My old boy:


----------



## rosiesowner (18 August 2017)

1ST1 :O beautiful horses!!


----------



## 1ST1 (18 August 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			1ST1 :O beautiful horses!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much


----------



## Casey76 (18 August 2017)

I'm not very good at this  I don't do bandages... but ears, yes 

Blitz in Lamicell silver:






Tartine in Felix Buehler Taupe:






Blitz in Harcour Scarlet






Blitz in Harcour Bleu Outremer






Tartine in Lamicell Lime






And these are my latest:






Must remember to swap out my saddle pads at the yard...


----------



## cobsarefab (18 August 2017)

I really want to go matcha matchup now! Shame I spent my money on her new brushes still my saddle is only compatible with a certain type of pad so it'd have to just be matching ears and bandages and I have those! Except they're both orange hi viz. :lol:


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 August 2017)

Really not good reading this thread with my birthday coming up the same week as burghley........

Am just re organising my tack room and wondering how best to store bandages.  There are currently all still in little bags they came in and some in a plastic box but have sooooo many not sure how best to store.  Have a LM saddle pad bag for pads and getting another at Burghley I think.

Also ears. Some I put on my horse head headcollar holders but the rest......?!


----------



## DabDab (27 August 2017)

Bumping again, with possibly the worst picture of my horse in existence (but still, who couldn't love that face), LM peacock:


----------



## Chinchilla (27 August 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			We're currently rocking the not quite matching ears & saddle cloth look in red.  Closely to be followed with Blue ears & (hopefully) matching Arion riding tights....






Click to expand...

Nothing to do with matchy matchy but your ponio is an absolute stunner. Always loved exmoors, he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (27 August 2017)

I got told off for dressing my boy horse in PINK on Friday!  I think it suits him

https://www.facebook.com/9036840530...547581480653/1452547268147351/?type=3&theater

PS I still dont have a clue how to share photos now!!!


----------



## Dave's Mam (27 August 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Nothing to do with matchy matchy but your ponio is an absolute stunner. Always loved exmoors, he's absolutely gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  I have always loved them too.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (27 August 2017)

These pics make me insanely jealous! What brands, except for LM, have a small size? Pony is 13.1 and in a 16.5" saddle...


----------



## rosiesowner (4 September 2017)

I picked up a new browband for Chilli at Burghley, here it is...





So naturally had to get a new Pikeur jacket to go with it. And then had to go online today to get the Light Berry platinum pad to match  
Tonight I teamed it with Anky Gipsy Grey and think it looks quite smart. I'm not always into matching every single item on colour and like to create more looks based on colour 'combinations'. Excuse the horrendous photo-things were not going to plan and eventually I resorted to the 'push her ears forward' approach!


----------



## Cortez (4 September 2017)

...


----------



## rosiesowner (4 September 2017)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			These pics make me insanely jealous! What brands, except for LM, have a small size? Pony is 13.1 and in a 16.5" saddle...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Eskadron do some of their pads in pony size! Equestrian Stockholm do small cob ones I think


----------



## rosiesowner (4 September 2017)

Come on everyone... More pics! It's September so we should be seeing some more gorgeous Autumnal colours now!!


----------



## Auslander (4 September 2017)

Not very autumnal - but here's Alf in Eskadron Ocean







And in borrowed Eskadron Platinum Champagne - which I really really really want!


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 September 2017)

Oh wow, the Ocean is beautiful on him.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 September 2017)

That's lovely RO. I ordered the unicorn and pegasus browbands at Burghley


----------



## Auslander (4 September 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			Oh wow, the Ocean is beautiful on him.
		
Click to expand...

I love it! He's also just got Lemieux Peacock, but I'm waiting for the bandages to arrive before I post a pic - it's also GORGEOUS on him!


----------



## rosiesowner (4 September 2017)

Auslander, he looks stunning especially in the Champagne. ElleSkywalker, thank you! I had a look at those but decided on the pink because I like the fact it had grey framing it rather than clear!


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 September 2017)

Auslander said:



			I love it! He's also just got Lemieux Peacock, but I'm waiting for the bandages to arrive before I post a pic - it's also GORGEOUS on him!
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 September 2017)

Love the peacock,  suits everything


----------



## DirectorFury (4 September 2017)

Can I be cheeky and ask if anyone has a photo of a chestnut in LeM burgandy? Debating the mesh air in that colour but I'm not sure if it'd be a bit clashy with the orange!


----------



## vam (5 September 2017)

I don't have many pics of us in all our sets as I'm normally on my own or its video when I'm not plus my horse is the most un photogenic horse! I have lots on ear shots thou :biggrin3:
This was at the weekend 










a blurry vid still





one of my show rugs 





and matchy show gear





in the new Eskadron Platinum blackberry


----------



## Lyle (5 September 2017)

Who says chestnuts can't wear red or pink!

























And in Le Mieux


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 September 2017)

Stunning sets guys .

Vam, please show the rest of new blackberry!!!


----------



## Northern (5 September 2017)

Lyle said:



			And in Le Mieux 





Click to expand...

Lovely! I have my chestnuts in red and LM beige too! I do have a picture of burgundy (not LM though) somewhere, must go looking for it...


----------



## Lyle (5 September 2017)

Anky Lime












Anky Fire Red


----------



## Northern (5 September 2017)

Here is my redness in LeMieux Berry  Some may think it clashes, but I love it on them! Also have Blueberry and Plum in CC pads. Beige, Teal and Mustard in dressage cut (no photos unfortunately  )


----------



## vam (5 September 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Stunning sets guys .

Vam, please show the rest of new blackberry!!!
		
Click to expand...

Would love to but only got the ears as they match the blackberry cotton pad I've got from a previous collection. I didn't get the artwork ears at the time and kicked myself so had to have these, they are pretty close match. Really want the big square but I can only use thin cloths under the saddle, if they were cheaper I would just to have it! 
Really hoping Eskadron does some nice purple type colours soon, they have been a bit wishy washy lately, I mean I only bough 2 sets in the new AW collection! :redface3::tongue3:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 September 2017)

lol slightly less jealous now then, I'm too poor to justify buying the platinum range at the mo . 

Skylla rocked plum tonight, and all hail the return of bandage weather :lol:


----------



## cobsarefab (5 September 2017)

Anyone who has horses on a budget the matchy matchy at Kramer is both beautiful and reasonably cheap


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 September 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			lol slightly less jealous now then, I'm too poor to justify buying the platinum range at the mo . 

Skylla rocked plum tonight, and all hail the return of bandage weather :lol:  






Click to expand...

She looks lovely and tall in that pic.


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

edited because my smilies broke  but I was laughing, just so you know.


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

oh great my  smily works, just not my


----------



## Northern (5 September 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			lol slightly less jealous now then, I'm too poor to justify buying the platinum range at the mo . 

Skylla rocked plum tonight, and all hail the return of bandage weather :lol:  






Click to expand...

Plum really suits her! It's one of my favourites


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 September 2017)

I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...


----------



## Shantara (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...
		
Click to expand...

My mare benifits greatly from an ear bonnet, I wouldn't ride her without now. She is very sensitive to flies around her face, so wears a nose net and ears too.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 September 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			She looks lovely and tall in that pic. 

Click to expand...

:mad3:




ester said:



			edited because my smilies broke  but I was laughing, just so you know.
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			oh great my  smily works, just not my 

Click to expand...

^ Karma 




Northern said:



			Plum really suits her! It's one of my favourites 

Click to expand...

Love plum, it took me ages to hunt it down second hand!




EKW said:



			I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...
		
Click to expand...

It's interesting, as I know all about the dangers, but actually don't know of any incidence where a horse/pony was injured by poor application of bandages? I know of one time the bandages came undone from being put on too loose but the pony was pulled up immediately and they were removed.

I won't use them on warm days, but then mine are not 'that' apt to knock themselves, so I'm happy for naked legs when it's hot and I always cold hose legs off after a strenuous ride.

Ear bonnets, what's wrong with ear bonnets? Skylla loves hers as she hates the flies, but even so I cannot imagine ears cause too much of an issue being worn for decoration only?


----------



## DabDab (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...
		
Click to expand...

Oi grumpy, get off this thread!!  

In all seriousness - it's stuff I use anyway, I just like to have it in pretty colours. And having lots of different outfits promotes cleanliness


----------



## vam (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...
		
Click to expand...








This is standard get up for me in the summer especially when the horse files are bad. She wears ears 90% of the time as she hates flies and do you know what? I like them, they cause her no harm and after everything else I spend out on her I think buying a couple of saddle cloths and ears a year and making her wear them is not going to be high on the list of her complaints. 
I mean this is proper horse cruelty, don't you think?


----------



## vam (6 September 2017)

On trawling through my fb i found a pic of a brown set 





and grey






I think they are 2 of my favorites on her as well


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 September 2017)

Don't get me wrong if the horse needs the kit it needs the kit and you may as well look as smart as you can. But I bet 95% wear it because its the done thing to do now lol!

BTW I am one of these people that barely puts a bridle on to ride let a lone a saddle so the thought of putting bandages and bonnets on is just a lot of extra time faff in your world lol!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			Don't get me wrong if the horse needs the kit it needs the kit and you may as well look as smart as you can. But I bet 95% wear it because its the done thing to do now lol!

BTW I am one of these people that barely puts a bridle on to ride let a lone a saddle so the thought of putting bandages and bonnets on is just a lot of extra time faff in your world lol!
		
Click to expand...

:lol: I am as frequently found looking mismatched with mud and various bit's of tack missing, than I am looking all matchy matchy :lol:.


----------



## DabDab (6 September 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			:lol: I am as frequently found looking mismatched with mud and various bit's of tack missing, than I am looking all matchy matchy :lol:.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, me too :lol: last night I teamed Benetton blue with grubby white. 
Anyways, I've always found how smart people going out hunting look a bit baffling - they go to a huge amount of effort to essentially get covered in sweat and mud. But they all look like they're having a glorious time, so I figured they were onto something


----------



## BBP (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...
		
Click to expand...

Can I be honest and say that I dressed the pony in lime green including bandages, just for the burghley sponsored ride, just because he looked awesome?? (I don't know how to do an ashamed face).  I never use bandages as I don't like the heating up factor (used to all the time in Canada and the States so I don't mind saying that i am ruddy good at bandaging normally, I do their version where you run the bandage up the tendon first to create more even pressure over it and more strike protection) but I did it because we never compete and just for once it was nice to dress the pony up (another ashamed face).  I also had to cut the bandages in half as he has such tiny skinny legs that I could have gone up and down 4 times and had legs the size of elephant legs!  If I ever get to see there photos my other half took I will stick one up, he was the coolest looking horse there!  I am now back to boots or bare legs.


----------



## wyrdsister (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			Don't get me wrong if the horse needs the kit it needs the kit and you may as well look as smart as you can. But I bet 95% wear it because its the done thing to do now lol!

BTW I am one of these people that barely puts a bridle on to ride let a lone a saddle so the thought of putting bandages and bonnets on is just a lot of extra time faff in your world lol!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe. I'm one of those who is stuck with the get up (pony wears sports medicine boots to support a previously damaged ligament and ears to control minor headshaking) so she's going to blimmimg well look good in it if I have to go to the extra faff tacking up. Between the matchy and the hoofboots it can take longer to tack up than to ride!

Loving the pictures by the way.


----------



## MuddyMonster (6 September 2017)

HHO, I want you to know I blame you all entirely for purchasing a saddle pad to match my existing pair of blue ears. All I *needed* was an emergency contact stable sign. 

It wouldn't be so bad, but said pony already has a royal blue pad, a denim and blue pad, a grey and blue pad as well as a plain navy pad ... he did not need another  It would have obviously been rude not to buy myself a blue stripey winter hat and riding socks to match him.


----------



## DabDab (6 September 2017)

MuddyMonster said:



			HHO, I want you to know I blame you all entirely for purchasing a saddle pad to match my existing pair of blue ears. All I *needed* was an emergency contact stable sign. 

It wouldn't be so bad, but said pony already has a royal blue pad, a denim and blue pad, a grey and blue pad as well as a plain navy pad ... he did not need another  It would have obviously been rude not to buy myself a blue stripey winter hat and riding socks to match him.
		
Click to expand...

:lol: you're only confession should be that you have failed to discover colours other than blue!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2017)

EKW said:



			I'm not into the whole matchy matchy things at all but go ahead if you want to. 

But I wonder how many horses have got damaged legs from people putting on the bandages for the sake of looking pretty but not know how to actually put them on properly? And as for the ear bonnets ...
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bandage if I wasn't good enough at it. But I've got my pc A test in horsemanship and YO who is proper old fashioned BHS, she taught me how to bandage & is happy for me to bandage any of her horses so... 
That said he only gets bandaged up for proper dressage lessons, in our wide variety of green or brown  
There's not much point in putting white bandages on him at shows, we just use brushing boots at home and shows lol. 

I'm not a fan of coloured bridles or ear nets etc. but each to their own


----------



## Northern (6 September 2017)

MuddyMonster said:



			HHO, I want you to know I blame you all entirely for purchasing a saddle pad to match my existing pair of blue ears. All I *needed* was an emergency contact stable sign. 

It wouldn't be so bad, but said pony already has a royal blue pad, a denim and blue pad, a grey and blue pad as well as a plain navy pad ... he did not need another  It would have obviously been rude not to buy myself a blue stripey winter hat and riding socks to match him.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly he needed it though, otherwise it wouldn't be in your possession now! I am eyeing off the LM lime green for something a bit different, but have been good and sitting on my hands up until now...


----------



## MuddyMonster (7 September 2017)

DabDab said:



			:lol: you're only confession should be that you have failed to discover colours other than blue!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but by keeping to blue, we are never clashy clashy as I'm boting as most of my riding gear is either navy or blue


----------



## rosiesowner (8 September 2017)

only_me said:



			I wouldn't bandage if I wasn't good enough at it.
		
Click to expand...


This!! I generally boot for speed, but I am good at bandaging. I wouldn't do it if I was no good-which is the reason why I don't do other things, like mix fuel for the leaf blower


----------



## rosiesowner (8 September 2017)

This is a horrendous photo which makes Chilli look like she has a proper straw neck! But here she is in Platinum Light Berry. At first it was my least favourite colour from the collection, but I now love it... I'm going to try tomorrow to get some pics of me on her as I bought the pad to match my new Pikeur jacket


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 September 2017)

Bumping this with an epic fail of complete unmatchy matchy  sorry HHO'ers I have failed you...







Someone please amend my digression, (and use of ears and not even in a fashion statement way :eek3, with some lovely matching harmony to restore the balance :lol:.


----------



## vam (12 September 2017)

Hows that?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 September 2017)

Phew much better :biggrin3:


----------



## Auslander (12 September 2017)

only_me said:



			I wouldn't bandage if I wasn't good enough at it.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. The problem, I find, is that people aren't aware that they are bad at bandaging. At least trendy fleece polo bandages are more forgiving than old school exercise bandages!


----------



## rosiesowner (21 September 2017)

Eskadron Platinum '16 Havana


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 September 2017)

mmmm very nice!!!

We managed hot pink with freshly clipped, velvety, blackness :lol:, hopefully her scratched legs are pretty much healed now so bandages and boots can come back out!!!


----------



## vam (21 September 2017)

I'm waiting patiently for my new Eskadron saddlecloths from AW 17/18. They are supposed to be sent out mid September but last year I didn't get them until November so not holding out much hope of getting them soon.


----------



## Breagha (21 September 2017)

Not sure if i should admit this but I do not own any matchy matchy stuff.

Is there any brands that are slightly cheaper for my broke bank balance?


----------



## MuddyMonster (21 September 2017)

I like Kramer (Felix Buhler is their own brand I think), HKM, USG & I've even has lots of compliments on my Rhinegold pad. I just buy ear veils from E-bay cheaply to match.


----------



## alainax (21 September 2017)

alainax said:



			I got myself this little treat the other day, instead of a baby moon / baby shower. Can't wait to try them on him! 







private image upload

Click to expand...

Found a top which matches perfectly : 







picture hosting


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 September 2017)

Oooo well done Alainax! Matching myself to the horses is where I fail badly sometimes. I do however matchy the horses too each other


----------



## Auslander (21 September 2017)

I match my horses perfectly today. We are all sporting "Wet, with mud accents".


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 September 2017)

Auslander said:



			I match my horses perfectly today. We are all sporting "Wet, with mud accents".
		
Click to expand...

Sounds beautiful


----------



## rosiesowner (22 September 2017)

Auslander said:



			I match my horses perfectly today. We are all sporting "Wet, with mud accents".
		
Click to expand...

Sounds lovely, makes me think of the colour my grandma chose for part of her living room; 'Muddy Puddle'


----------



## Auslander (23 September 2017)

New Lemieux Midnight Blue.


----------



## rosiesowner (23 September 2017)

Auslander said:



			New Lemieux Midnight Blue.






Click to expand...

Looks lovely. Suits him, he looks nice and shiny and love his cheeky tongue


----------



## Auslander (23 September 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			Looks lovely. Suits him, he looks nice and shiny and love his cheeky tongue 

Click to expand...

The tongue appears to be a thing at the moment!


----------



## Lammy (24 September 2017)

A bit late to this but here's the girls modelling their Burghley presents... mine in cornflower blue? And my friends in peacock green.







My friend is new to matchy matchy...but she already can't wait to get the wraps to go with the pad and ears


----------



## Auslander (26 September 2017)

Someone (not me!) dressed Alf in Esky Dark Viola today. I was prepared to be horrified, but it's not as bad as I was expecting!


----------



## rosiesowner (30 September 2017)

My Platinum'16 Havana pic has disappeared  (At least it has for me...) 

So here is another!






And here is a really bad photo of the latest edition, Classic Sports'17 Powder Rose Dura  As you can tell from the photo above, she is supposed to be a beautiful bright white/lightly dappled/fleabitten/whatever the hell she's faded to in her old age! So just imagine she is not beige from mud


----------



## rosiesowner (1 October 2017)

A far better photo of Chills actually groomed and tacked up wearing her Powder Rose set, as well as her rose opal browband with grey framing crystals


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 October 2017)

Beautiful RO!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 October 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Beautiful RO!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I absolutely love her in it! I didn't know whether to go for it as I was worried it would wash her out but I think it looks lovely on a grey


----------



## alainax (20 October 2017)

Had a matchy day! No pics of me on him unfortunately lol.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 October 2017)

Slightly disappointed the dogs not matchy too......    very lovely though


----------



## alainax (20 October 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Slightly disappointed the dogs not matchy too......    very lovely though 

Click to expand...

Haha sorry, I must try harder!


----------



## rosiesowner (20 October 2017)

Wow he looks beautiful in that colour. Really wanting it for Chilli but I must be sensible, I MUST be sensible!!!!


----------



## Leo Walker (20 October 2017)

that set is beautiful!! I am very jealous. My stumpy legged cob just doesnt fit in boots


----------



## alainax (20 October 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			Wow he looks beautiful in that colour. Really wanting it for Chilli but I must be sensible, I MUST be sensible!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's my favourite set. Ask santa? 


Leo Walker said:



			that set is beautiful!! I am very jealous. My stumpy legged cob just doesnt fit in boots 

Click to expand...

I have the thick short legged problem too, we either just get away with it or not at all.


----------



## Fiona (20 October 2017)

I don't think I'm doing very well at this matchiness lark....

Today I had a lesson. 

I had on red breeches,  purple fleece and red hat silk and horse had red numnah.  

It sounds ok,  but I think we looked like an explosion in a unicorn factory 

So I went out and bought a plain black fleece instead. That sounds better doesn't it...

Fiona


----------



## DD (21 October 2017)

they are all lovely but I think it should include browbabds or browband covers too especially if an ear hood thingy isn't worn.


----------



## vam (23 October 2017)

I finally got my new Eskadron AW saddlecloths and ears. Thankfully the pink is a bit more purple in real life! 





Going to try and get some pics with it on but she always looks like a grumpy donkey so possibly not!


----------



## DabDab (23 October 2017)

Oo, those are nice Vam. I actually really like that coppery pink colour


----------



## ecb89 (23 October 2017)

Vam, love the ice blue colour. Would look gorgeous on my chestnut


----------



## Chinchilla (26 October 2017)

EKW said:



			BTW I am one of these people that barely puts a bridle on to ride let a lone a saddle so the thought of putting bandages and bonnets on is just a lot of extra time faff in your world lol!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm see this is why I haven't got any matchy stuff. It's a bit tricky trying to justify a saddle pad costing almost £40, a ear net at £30 and bandages at £20, when you have a second hand saddle (that i haven't bothered using yet ) and a bridle cobbled together from random bits I found in the shed but again don't use because i ride in a headcollar most of the time too; the extra effort of remembering to bring the bridle along, let alone actually put it on the horse, is way too much...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weesophz (26 October 2017)

i only have a baby so heres our gangs version


----------



## rosiesowner (26 October 2017)

Love the red rugs weesophz!


----------



## rosiesowner (26 October 2017)

Tell me I don't need orchid mauve... tell me i don't need orchid mauve!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 October 2017)

Post a pic of it and I'll help you decide


----------



## vam (26 October 2017)

It's the pinky purple one I posted. :biggrin3:
Rode in the blue today and she looks lovely in it  will try and get some pics up


----------



## ChloeSarah90 (26 October 2017)

Love this thread!!

Eskadron Grenadine






Eskadron Mid-Green






Fairplay Fuschia






Schokemohle Grapefruit






Will try find others tomorrow, got loads!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 October 2017)

vam said:



			It's the pinky purple one I posted. :biggrin3:
Rode in the blue today and she looks lovely in it  will try and get some pics up
		
Click to expand...

Well then the answer is yes, yes you do.


----------



## DabDab (26 October 2017)

Ooo, love the grenadine CS


----------



## ChloeSarah90 (26 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			Ooo, love the grenadine CS 

Click to expand...

It is a personal favourite... I love the smoked blue as well from the same collection.


----------



## Nici (26 October 2017)

This thread is a favourite of mine, the colours and combinations are stunning! 
I haven't any matchies to boast about; black bandages with a navy saddle cloth just don't cut it.


----------



## lottiepony (27 October 2017)

My horse isn't even backed yet, now has a grand total of 6 sets...whoops...think I need help! 

I still can't get my images to come up 

Will try again!



















Hurrah! Sorry they're massive!


----------



## ChloeSarah90 (29 October 2017)

He looks amazing in the two Eskadron Heritage sets. Especially the sangria!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 October 2017)

You want Matchy Matchy?!?! How about Silks & 1/4 makers! There is a dog on the front and back of the silks!

And by the way - not mine! One of our great owners with an imagination!


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

I have been trying to resist posting this as it really does show a true matchy obsession.  And we have more.    She just, in my opinion anyway, suits pretty much every colour!  We have the new Esky orchid mauve set, but that has been put away for Christmas.   x


----------



## cobsarefab (29 October 2017)

Well, cobs now has a colour, red. Red saddle cloth, red stirrups. I'm getting a red hat silk and a red pair of jolly galoshes sometime soon for feather protection.


----------



## Chinchilla (29 October 2017)

EKW said:



			You want Matchy Matchy?!?! How about Silks & 1/4 makers! There is a dog on the front and back of the silks!

And by the way - not mine! One of our great owners with an imagination!






Click to expand...

These silks are legendary! Would aforementioned 'owners with an imagination' be dog owners by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 October 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			These silks are legendary! Would aforementioned 'owners with an imagination' be dog owners by any chance? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

The owners are 2 dogs - Dom & Louis - black labradors - under the banner of The Two Black Labs! The owner of the dogs has horses in her own name and colours too! She is awesome!


----------



## DabDab (29 October 2017)

That is a class piece of matchy EKW!

Oh my Niki.....oh so fabulous


----------



## Chinchilla (29 October 2017)

EKW said:



			The owners are 2 dogs - Dom & Louis - black labradors - under the banner of The Two Black Labs! The owner of the dogs has horses in her own name and colours too! She is awesome!
		
Click to expand...

ah that  is fabulous!


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			Oh my Niki.....oh so fabulous 

Click to expand...

Thank you!  I do feel she actually does want to be a cat walk model, so I do my best to help her on her way.    x


----------



## SpottyTB (29 October 2017)

I'm partial to a bit of lime on my chap...


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			We've had a few threads over the years but as photobucket has kicked the bucket and all the pictures are now defunct, I thought we could brighten up our days with a new one :lol:.

Please share all your lovely matchy matchy, any your proud of, any that are lucky, any attempts at all are welcome .

I'll start things off with my absolute fave, LeMieux Raspberry:






Plum:






Eskadron Taupe:






Lilac:






Bad pic of teal:





better pic but with silver boots:






Unicorn boots and colour changing pad (I am about three inside ):






Anky shocking pink:






Think I might leave it there , looking forward to seeing everyone's lovely coordinated'ness. We don't always manage the above level and 'may' often be found muddy and unmatchy :eek3: but every now and again the matchy breaks through .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Alex! I live for this


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

alainax said:



			Love this thread! But the problem is where to start!  

I guess Lemieux is a good place to start lol  I'll try and get some more pics of the full sets and the equestrian Stockholm and eskadron  






































Click to expand...

alainax these pictures are just eye candy


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

alainax said:



			I got myself this little treat the other day, instead of a baby moon / baby shower. Can't wait to try them on him! 







private image upload

Click to expand...

I want it...all of it!


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

lottiepony said:



			My horse isn't even backed yet, now has a grand total of 6 sets...whoops...think I need help! 

I still can't get my images to come up 

Will try again!



















Hurrah! Sorry they're massive!
		
Click to expand...

Sooo Beautiful, I'm the same, Dante isn't backed yet and already has two sets


----------



## vam (2 November 2017)

Not the best pic but the the Eskadron Aquamarine


----------



## *Sahara (3 November 2017)

alainax said:



			I got myself this little treat the other day, instead of a baby moon / baby shower. Can't wait to try them on him! 







private image upload

Click to expand...

Ok maybe I'm going a bit far with the matchy craze but I think I found a matching bridle  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FSS-Germ...hash=item1c57b8b7f1:m:mK4hml-xEyKRvhKEjfVOJpg


----------



## rosiesowner (4 November 2017)

nikicb said:



			I have been trying to resist posting this as it really does show a true matchy obsession.  And we have more.    She just, in my opinion anyway, suits pretty much every colour!  We have the new Esky orchid mauve set, but that has been put away for Christmas.   x






Click to expand...

Lovely! I am hoping father christmas might be kind enough to bring me OM...


vam said:



			Not the best pic but the the Eskadron Aquamarine






Click to expand...

Lovely


----------



## Nici (4 November 2017)

EKW said:



			The owners are 2 dogs - Dom & Louis - black labradors - under the banner of The Two Black Labs! The owner of the dogs has horses in her own name and colours too! She is awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Fab idea!


----------



## DabDab (5 November 2017)

Hi Vis matchy:







(OK, so we are a little clashy clashy with our shade of orange, but in my head we look perfectly coordinated )


----------



## rosiesowner (10 December 2017)

Hello there old thread. Just waking you up in time for Christmas &#9786;&#65039;
Chilli has Esky Sangria brilliant dura set on the way as her xmas outfit...


----------



## vam (11 December 2017)

Finally managed to use the Orchard mauve set the other day which looked lovely on her, no pics thou.
Did a bit of brown matchy jumping at home the other week.





.

Currently waiting for my Military Esky set and wondering if I should have bought the Brick red as well....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 December 2017)

No new matchy for me but Skylla in silver in the snow was very pretty, especially as she was freshly clipped .

[video]https://www.facebook.com/alex.hyde.94/videos/10156239977364925/[/video]

Poor light and no I was not removing that bum warmer :eek3: but you get the idea .


----------



## cobsarefab (11 December 2017)

Goodness! She looks big


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 December 2017)

:mad3: 

*Glares at cobsarefab*

She was under 16hh last time I measured so , plus we had a new horse move on and he is making me feel much better when they are stood next to each other!


----------



## rosiesowner (19 December 2017)

Eskadron Sangria, Chilli's festive outfit. No bandages as this was before a quick schooling sesh this morning


----------



## Chinchilla (19 December 2017)

I have Le mieux turquoise dressage pad + ears, and a matching waistcoat for myself, coming for Christmas - just praying the ears fit her royal highness' mahoosive(!!!!) ears  
Excited is an understatement!!!!


----------



## rosiesowner (23 December 2017)

Had to share a pic of her in her full sangria getup!


----------



## vam (8 January 2018)

Going to shamefully bump this post up so I can post a pic of my matching hat and fly veil. Had the matching saddle cloth on as well. Not an intentional match, hat is a new one to go with a navy show jacket I got a few years ago before my old horse broke so have never worn and thought I would finally get a navy hat for shows. Unfortunately I'm not so keen on the jacket as its not navy enough but love my hat and happened to have her in navy this weekend so thought I'd give it a spin :biggrin3: You can't really see the royal blue strip next to the white in the pics but its more noticeable in real life.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 January 2018)

Love the coordination Vam!

I have new matchy :clap::lol:!!!!













Need (definitely need ) to find the boots to match now!


----------



## *Sahara (9 January 2018)

vam said:



			Going to shamefully bump this post up so I can post a pic of my matching hat and fly veil. Had the matching saddle cloth on as well. Not an intentional match, hat is a new one to go with a navy show jacket I got a few years ago before my old horse broke so have never worn and thought I would finally get a navy hat for shows. Unfortunately I'm not so keen on the jacket as its not navy enough but love my hat and happened to have her in navy this weekend so thought I'd give it a spin :biggrin3: You can't really see the royal blue strip next to the white in the pics but its more noticeable in real life.





Click to expand...

LOVE IT


----------



## Antw23uk (10 January 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Love the coordination Vam!

I have new matchy :clap::lol:!!!!













Need (definitely need ) to find the boots to match now!
		
Click to expand...

Thats not matchy matchy thats just a horse with a saddle pad on, lol ... A nice one but a single item isnt matchy matchy


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 January 2018)

Antw23uk said:



			Thats not matchy matchy thats just a horse with a saddle pad on, lol ... A nice one but a single item isnt matchy matchy 

Click to expand...

You are not aware if I had matchy clothes on ...

I do have bandages that should match but she is a swamp donkey ...

erm my thread so


----------



## Antw23uk (10 January 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			You are not aware if I had matchy clothes on ...

I do have bandages that should match but she is a swamp donkey ...

erm my thread so 

Click to expand...

Hahahaa ok ok you win  Lovely saddle pad


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 January 2018)

Antw23uk said:



			Hahahaa ok ok you win  Lovely saddle pad 

Click to expand...

:lol: no you are right really, I should have put new pad , though it is a very pretty one and I do fully intend to get pics of it in a more matchy environment .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 January 2018)

To please Antw23uk I bought the boots to match the pad, obviously just for their requirements :







Though a bit disappointed that they're not an exact match , still lovely and I think might be a fab match for a lilac pad I have...


----------



## Bernster (22 January 2018)

Ah - they look like a very close match though?  I've had trouble matching a lovely purple pad I got, and have been through 2 sets which I didn't like, although I do have matchy bandages but I never have time to put those on.  Ridiculous obsession, isn't it?!


----------



## Jenni_ (22 January 2018)

HOW have I only just discovered this thread?!?!

I have nearly a year of matchy to display.

Coming home matchy 






First ridden set I bought - Sea Blue by Rider by Horse (What a skinny yak she was!)
















Le Mieux Peacock (this is gone - wasn't overly fond of it!






Equestrian Stockholm Ice Blue (Love Love need it in DR now)






Cross Country Schooling Matchy 






Couture Red by PS of Sweden











And my all time favourite, will never leave me, pride and joy set, is the Plum from Equestrian Stockholm. I even had my nails done to match this one 
















Matchy Life <3






All matching browbands from Equiture <3

I have more ordered for 2018


----------



## vam (22 January 2018)

Love the plum so much but its the wrong sort of pad for my saddle  Gutted as is a beautiful colour.

I meant to post this the other week but I finally persuaded/convinced my oh that the space in the spare room could be put to good use. So I now have this. 







The hangers have little hooks on that I hang the ears on, reckon I can fit another couple of sets on there as well. I've got a few other saddlecloths that are not on there and I sold a few in the summer so it at a reasonable amount. Until the S/S 18 collection comes out, hopefully soon!


----------



## Bernster (22 January 2018)

Jenni - you have some lovely sets.  Some of my favs makes/colours there.  I haven't quite gotten round to matchy rider or browbands - he tries to eat his bridle so can't bring myself to allow him to gnaw on anything expensive and pretty.  I really like the RBH but I can't be fagged with the bandages.  Yours are super neat!


----------



## Jenni_ (22 January 2018)

Bernster said:



			Jenni - you have some lovely sets.  Some of my favs makes/colours there.  I haven't quite gotten round to matchy rider or browbands - he tries to eat his bridle so can't bring myself to allow him to gnaw on anything expensive and pretty.  I really like the RBH but I can't be fagged with the bandages.  Yours are super neat!
		
Click to expand...

I'm still practicing with bandages I used to be rubbish. 

I am patiently waiting the lilac and blue for this year and I think I'll almost be happy... Until Summer!


----------



## *Sahara (22 January 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			To please Antw23uk I bought the boots to match the pad, obviously just for their requirements :







Though a bit disappointed that they're not an exact match , still lovely and I think might be a fab match for a lilac pad I have...
		
Click to expand...

Alex they look lovely


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 January 2018)

*Sahara said:



			Alex they look lovely 

Click to expand...

Thanks 

Bernster, it won't let me multi-quote? But yes they are fairly close, and the boots are gorgeous, would recommend them for loveliness!


----------



## timbobs (23 January 2018)

I really like the Eskadron Petrol Blue from a couple of years ago and the Le Meiux green. 











I used to have loads of sets in dressage but no longer have a dressage saddle so sold most of them &#128557;

Ive got my eye on this HV Polo one if they do it in GP/Jump


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 January 2018)

timbobs said:



			I really like the Eskadron Petrol Blue from a couple of years ago and the Le Meiux green. 

https://imgur.com/a/JhKMH
https://imgur.com/a/5pLjW
I used to have loads of sets in dressage but no longer have a dressage saddle so sold most of them &#55357;&#56877;

I&#8217;ve got my eye on this HV Polo one if they do it in GP/Jump






Click to expand...

Ohh very nice , for pictures you need to copy the image address otherwise it wont show up with [ img ] , I changed the above to the [ url ] so they will link.


----------



## *Sahara (24 January 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Ohh very nice , for pictures you need to copy the image address otherwise it wont show up with [ img ] , I changed the above to the [ url ] so they will link.







Click to expand...

I want it


----------



## timbobs (25 January 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Ohh very nice , for pictures you need to copy the image address otherwise it wont show up with [ img ] , I changed the above to the [ url ] so they will link.






Click to expand...

Thanks for linking the pictures! Sometimes I can get them to work and sometimes not &#128584; clearly not my area of expertise!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 January 2018)

Jenni_ said:



			HOW have I only just discovered this thread?!?!

I have nearly a year of matchy to display.

And my all time favourite, will never leave me, pride and joy set, is the Plum from Equestrian Stockholm. I even had my nails done to match this one 
















I have more ordered for 2018 

Click to expand...

I absolutely see why the Plum is gorgeous on you both. Makes me tempted to get another set which I decided I wouldnt do as were now just happy hackers


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2018)

I've gone totally the other way from the blue set I was lusting after and have ordered the Eskadron Heritage Mustang Brown- can't wait to get it!


----------



## timbobs (3 February 2018)

Ed looks super handsome in his brown matchy matchy. 

Hes coming back into work after a broken splint and had a cheeky trot today, so proud of him &#128512;


----------



## Chinchilla (11 February 2018)

Just putting it out there for all you fellow matchy fans, PS of Sweden's new collection is out. Wish I could afford the Infinity set I think it's the nicest one


----------



## *Sahara (11 February 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Just putting it out there for all you fellow matchy fans, PS of Sweden's new collection is out. Wish I could afford the Infinity set I think it's the nicest one 

Click to expand...

#

**** it's beautiful   why...why did I look


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 February 2018)

In rebellion of the fact I completely cannot justify PS of Sweden prices, Le Plum it's always in fashion :lol:


----------



## timbobs (19 February 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			In rebellion of the fact I completely cannot justify PS of Sweden prices, Le Plum it's always in fashion :lol: 






Click to expand...

Ohh I love the plum! Looks gorgeous!

I'm sitting on my hands to not order any more matchy! Now horse is up and running I need to invest in the lessons instead!


----------



## coss (19 February 2018)

hivis matchy


----------



## vam (19 February 2018)

I can't justify any of the prices for PSOS or ESS even thou there are a couple I really like. The new SS 18 Eskadron comes out soon and I'm really hoping there is something I like, if not I might treat myself some more from the heritage collection to go with the military set I have already got.


----------



## cobsarefab (19 February 2018)

Matching ICE saddle strap, Holy cr@p strap, numnah, stirrups and browband cover


----------



## *Sahara (20 February 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			Matching ICE saddle strap, Holy cr@p strap, numnah, stirrups and browband cover





Click to expand...

So nice


----------



## oldie48 (21 February 2018)

Benetton Blue for a tobiano


----------



## Jenni_ (21 February 2018)

Couture Red again for Harry Payne Lesson <3
















Playing Dress Up as a Farewell to PS of Sweden Pacific Ocean as I've sold it 


























And I've bought these <3


----------



## milliepops (21 February 2018)

Haha!  The Esky blackberry even matches my tatty old wheels


----------



## rosiesowner (21 February 2018)

Looks good everyone! Just ordered Chilli a get well soon present in the form of an aquamarine dura, matching pikeur baselayer for me and an orchid mauve baselayer. Just watching out for the perfect OM pad...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 February 2018)

Jenni_ not fair not only do you have the most lovely sets but youve sold one :eek3: how???

Super jel of blackberry too...

Goes off to stroke my OM pad and boots....


----------



## timbobs (22 February 2018)

Playing Dress Up as a Farewell to PS of Sweden Pacific Ocean as I've sold it 


























Why did you get rid of this- what a gorgeous colour!

I got out the Eskadron Petrol again for our lesson last week.






Think I'll go for Sangria this week!


----------



## rosiesowner (22 February 2018)

looks good timbobs!


I want to know why half the photos have gone missing from this thread, though


----------



## timbobs (22 February 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			looks good timbobs!


I want to know why half the photos have gone missing from this thread, though 

Click to expand...

I can see most, but a few from the beginning are gone for me!

How is Chilli doing?


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Super jel of blackberry too...
		
Click to expand...

I bought it for Millie last year  I really wanted the old blackberry so was SOOOO excited when it came out, and now she doesn't get to wear it. It suits Kira well enough though. Would be horrible on Salty. I think it's my fave together with Capri which looks nice on S, so... yay.   I have 5 pads between the 2 of them and those are the ones I'll be sad about when they get worn out.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 February 2018)

milliepops said:



			I bought it for Millie last year  I really wanted the old blackberry so was SOOOO excited when it came out, and now she doesn't get to wear it. It suits Kira well enough though. Would be horrible on Salty. I think it's my fave together with Capri which looks nice on S, so... yay.   I have 5 pads between the 2 of them and those are the ones I'll be sad about when they get worn out.
		
Click to expand...


I am not counting my sets ...

Some of the pictures have gone for me too , including my own? Seems HHO do not want us to have a lovely matchy thread with pictures ...


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			I am not counting my sets ...
		
Click to expand...

    Unfortunately for my horses and their wardrobe options, the end of the month never comes soon enough so anything not absolutely essential gets sold on, quite regularly!


----------



## rosiesowner (22 February 2018)

milliepops said:



    Unfortunately for my horses and their wardrobe options, the end of the month never comes soon enough so anything not absolutely essential gets sold on, quite regularly! 

Click to expand...

Hahaha this is me... Though fate played a hand in keeping myself and my powder rose dura together as nobody bought it by the time payday rolled around!

Oh, and about payday... an OM pad slipped into my basket this morning and I might have sneezed and pressed place order!


----------



## vam (22 February 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Looks good everyone! Just ordered Chilli a get well soon present in the form of an aquamarine dura, matching pikeur baselayer for me and an orchid mauve baselayer. Just watching out for the perfect OM pad...
		
Click to expand...

Someone is selling an OM big square in dressage brand new for £50 on Matchy Matchy fb page if you want one like that.


----------



## timbobs (23 February 2018)

What does everyone think of the new Eskadron collection?!

I love the navy blue pad, but not sure I can justify the price!






Had a lesson today and used the mustang brown again, I do love a chestnut in brown!


----------



## oldie48 (23 February 2018)

I love navy!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 February 2018)

I like your navy to oldie48 , though not sure if this (and black) might be the only things that wouldn't really suit black as it would blend too much?


----------



## oldie48 (23 February 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			I like your navy to oldie48 , though not sure if this (and black) might be the only things that wouldn't really suit black as it would blend too much?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you, I keep colours quite dark with Mr B. maroon, dark brown and dark green also look lovely on him. With a black or dark bay horse or even a grey I think you can put almost anything on them and they look great, tbh my old horse was dark bay with no white and he looked beautiful in white, whereas Mr B with his white stockings looks sh... ! He either looks dirty or the bandages etc do.


----------



## timbobs (23 February 2018)

oldie48 said:



			I love navy!






Click to expand...

Love the navy on your horse! You're tempting me all over again! Am trying to resist!


----------



## lottiepony (23 February 2018)

Have to say I love all the new Eskadron Classic, very tempted by the 'Sunrise'. 

Timbobs - I just bought the mustang brown set for my chestnut. (I'll will stay quiet that I also have the navy, green and burgundy from the heritage range lol!!


----------



## timbobs (23 February 2018)

lottiepony said:



			Have to say I love all the new Eskadron Classic, very tempted by the 'Sunrise'. 

Timbobs - I just bought the mustang brown set for my chestnut. (I'll will stay quiet that I also have the navy, green and burgundy from the heritage range lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha you can't say that without pictures! 

I'm also tempted by the racing green from the heritage set, but can't find it anywhere. (And I already have a lovely green from Le Meiux, but backups are always good!)


----------



## vam (23 February 2018)

I've ordered the blue cotton pad and ears as well as the grey pad and ears. Not keen on pastel colours on mine, she suits bolder colours.
Still tempted by the black heritage set but cant get another set. Lucky I can only use the cottons which are much cheaper than the big pad otherwise I wouldn't buy half as many sets! 
I really want eskadron to do a really good deep purple and claret burgundy colour or an emerald.


----------



## rosiesowner (23 February 2018)

I'm loving the Jade from the new classic collection. Plus the navy. Not so keen on the sunrise but I think that's because it would just totally wash my horse out.

She will look marvellous in her new aquamarine when I can eventually get back on board!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 February 2018)

I have no self control &#128584;, blueberry just leapt into my basket.....


----------



## vam (23 February 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			I have no self control &#128584;, blueberry just leapt into my basket.....
		
Click to expand...

Lol  bet you weren't ordering your sets at half 8 this morning after the pics were only released at midnight like I was  God help me if they release something that I really, really like!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 February 2018)

vam said:



			Lol  bet you weren't ordering your sets at half 8 this morning after the pics were only released at midnight like I was  God help me if they release something that I really, really like!

Click to expand...

:lol: no hope for any of us!


----------



## Chinchilla (28 February 2018)

Thought you lot might appreciate this.


----------



## rosiesowner (2 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:








Thought you lot might appreciate this.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha that's fab!
Chilli has had another special get well soon delivery. Orchid Mauve has been on my hit list since it came out!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 March 2018)

Ooo which style is that RO? Very pretty!!! Hope her leg is doing well .

Blueberry has not made it on a horse yet due to the weather but Lillycat likes it :lol:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 March 2018)

You paid all that money for a cat blanket?


----------



## rosiesowner (2 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Ooo which style is that RO? Very pretty!!! Hope her leg is doing well .

Blueberry has not made it on a horse yet due to the weather but Lillycat likes it :lol:






Click to expand...

I think it's the bicross! Loving that the cat loves the pad-watch she doesn't get hair all over it though!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 March 2018)

Lillycat has been removed much to her disgust , pad and bandages are safely in the tackroom now!


----------



## Embo (2 March 2018)

FFS RO, WHY did you have to go and post that photo!? Thanks to you, Orchid Mauve glossy just purchased itself for Bowser.

I've been so good and not bought anything since LM Lime (which I've not used yet, saving for nicer weather) which was months ago 

Fallen off the wagon


----------



## rosiesowner (2 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Lillycat has been removed much to her disgust , pad and bandages are safely in the tackroom now!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff  far too nice to be covered in hair!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 March 2018)

Embo said:



			FFS RO, WHY did you have to go and post that photo!? Thanks to you, Orchid Mauve glossy just purchased itself for Bowser.

I've been so good and not bought anything since LM Lime (which I've not used yet, saving for nicer weather) which was months ago 

Fallen off the wagon   

Click to expand...

I am so sorry!! But he is also a grey and so will also look rather lovely. The OM pad I got wasn't even my first choice, so if I manage to find the one I want at a reasonable price second hand I may be adding another to the wardrobe...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 March 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Good stuff  far too nice to be covered in hair!
		
Click to expand...

Lol so it's never to go near the hackney hippos either then 

Embo, you will not regret OM, it is beautiful!


----------



## Embo (2 March 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			I am so sorry!! But he is also a grey and so will also look rather lovely. The OM pad I got wasn't even my first choice, so if I manage to find the one I want at a reasonable price second hand I may be adding another to the wardrobe...
		
Click to expand...

Haha 2 in same colour - the only way I get away with that is to have one in DL & one in jump cut... I try to only do this if I REALLY love the colour 

What was your top pick? I was going to get the BS, as I really wanted a glossy but couldn't find any in DL. Stumbled accross the 'rub protection' one with the fluffy on the wither and just about died. Had to have it. 



AlexHyde said:



			Lol so it's never to go near the hackney hippos either then 

Embo, you will not regret OM, it is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

I never really regret my matchy purchases, just sometimes feel a bit guilty... doesn't last long


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 March 2018)

We have the rub protection OM, I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Embo (2 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			We have the rub protection OM, I LOVE it!!!!!






Click to expand...

Ermahgerd... *dies*


----------



## Chinchilla (2 March 2018)

Embo said:



			*dies*
		
Click to expand...

If I showed you PS of Sweden's new collection, would that revive you? I LOVE the infinity ones. 
https://www.psofsweden.com/en/sprin...874-article-group-custom-page=g-manual-a-48-2
Not so keen on the rest of it tbh...but the BLUE OH MY GAAAAWD IT IS PERFECT





Expensive though


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 March 2018)

So spensive  though all very lovely! Mind Im not convienced the front bump would be enough for my weird shaped youngster that sends everything backwards . Well thats what Im telling myself anyway!


----------



## Chinchilla (3 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			So s&#8217;pensive  though all very lovely! Mind I&#8217;m not convienced the front bump would be enough for my weird shaped youngster that sends everything backwards . Well that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m telling myself anyway!
		
Click to expand...

You keep telling yourself that......I will keep saving up.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 March 2018)

Blueberry!!!!!!


----------



## cobsarefab (5 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Blueberry!!!!!!











Click to expand...

Aw she's looking like a lovely big girl.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 March 2018)

Lovely pic AH


----------



## DabDab (5 March 2018)

*opens thread*

*realises that this was a bad idea and closes quickly*

(Skylla looks splendid in blueberry though , and hope chilli's leg is healing RO)


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 March 2018)

Just to let you neigh-sayers know, :lol:, those bandages are pony size


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Just to let you neigh-sayers know, :lol:, those bandages are pony size 

Click to expand...

Monster pony sized


----------



## ester (5 March 2018)

See this is why I think matchy is an issue, who on earth comes up with the names and ever saw blueberry that colour  


Have you got two pairs, so two on each leg then?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 March 2018)

They are so normal pony size !

I don't know Ester, blueberries are a bluey/purpley colour so I'd say it's not that out there, just a bit brighter?


----------



## ester (5 March 2018)

Don't agree, blueberries are not violet , brighter or otherwise, it looks nice though .


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 March 2018)

:lol: I don't mind what they call it, the colour is really lovely .


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			:lol: I don't mind what they call it, the colour is really lovely .
		
Click to expand...

Should you want to branch out into tone-al matchification of your ponies to each other a la Skywalker Towers,  might I suggest cornflower as going rather well with the blueberry.  Also both look beauts with equiture pegasus browbands........


Hehehe


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 March 2018)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Should you want to branch out into tone-al matchification of your ponies to each other a la Skywalker Towers,  might I suggest cornflower as going rather well with the blueberry.  Also both look beauts with equiture pegasus browbands........


Hehehe
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I like your thinking! Mum is long-suffering to the matchy cause (her own fault for not buying me that pony when I was 8 :lol: ), so tonal riding needs to happen again :lol:.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 March 2018)

Good effort on the pones part and your mums arms but very very disappointed in the gilet, which is obviously from the teal/turquoise people matchy set :rolleyes3:


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 March 2018)

Lol that's me, mum generally refuses pictures! In my defense this was a long time ago, I have improved my matchiness since promise ...


----------



## rosiesowner (5 March 2018)

DabDab said:



			*opens thread*

*realises that this was a bad idea and closes quickly*

(Skylla looks splendid in blueberry though , and hope chilli's leg is healing RO)
		
Click to expand...

This thread makes me want to spend money that I shouldn't... And yes, her leg thread is due an update this evening


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Lol that's me, mum generally refuses pictures! In my defense this was a long time ago, I have improved my matchiness since promise ...
		
Click to expand...

Am utterly horrified but glad you have put the work in and improved


----------



## Embo (9 March 2018)

I think Orchid Mauve gets Bowser's approval. It certainly gets mine!







Can't wait to use it. Still looking for a dressage saddle though, so might have to go under the jump


----------



## rosiesowner (9 March 2018)

Oh em geeeeee embo he looks absolutely EDIBLE in that colour. Can't wait to try OM on Chilli, we can start going for steady hacks in walk soon!


----------



## rosiesowner (9 March 2018)

ignore my non matchy hi vis but being safe on the roads is important!! 





ORCHID MAUVE!! Finally crossed off the list


----------



## McFluff (9 March 2018)

Love this thread, particularly as being restricted to lightweight wool pads means I can&#8217;t be tempted!

AH, what bridle is on the rather lovely Skylla? I&#8217;m about to get a brown saddle, so thinking I may *need* to replace my black bridle...


----------



## timbobs (9 March 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			ignore my non matchy hi vis but being safe on the roads is important!! 





ORCHID MAUVE!! Finally crossed off the list
		
Click to expand...

Love the colour on her! You must be super chuffed to be back on board, even though its only for walk hacks. 

We got soaked in our lesson today, but he still looks handsome in green!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 March 2018)

McFluff said:



			Love this thread, particularly as being restricted to lightweight wool pads means I cant be tempted!

AH, what bridle is on the rather lovely Skylla? Im about to get a brown saddle, so thinking I may *need* to replace my black bridle...
		
Click to expand...

Lovely little *def not growing* :eek3: Skylla is in the CK Equine performance drop bridle, lovely quality, English leather and is a cracking design! Topaz is in the same for dressage .


----------



## McFluff (9 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			Lovely little *def not growing* :eek3: Skylla is in the CK Equine performance drop bridle, lovely quality, English leather and is a cracking design! Topaz is in the same for dressage .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It looks lovely and seems to sits nicely on her. And she&#8217;s still looks &#8216;small&#8217;. Ish. Sort of...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 March 2018)

McFluff said:



			Thank you. It looks lovely and seems to sits nicely on her. And she&#8217;s still looks &#8216;small&#8217;. Ish. Sort of...
		
Click to expand...

I am in denial *fear* that she might have grown :eek3:  :eek3: .... I am hiding all measuring tapes....


----------



## rosiesowner (11 March 2018)

timbobs ed looks yummyyyyy in green. Love it on a chestnut. yesterday chilli sampled aquamarine. and yes, it was too cold to take my hoodie off for the matching baselayer! and photographer mum needs to have the extent of this months purchases revealed slowly to her also 





love this colour on her...


----------



## rosiesowner (11 March 2018)

Oh and another vote for the performance drop noseband. It is the most wonderfully squidgy noseband I have ever felt! Even the bits that pad the straps under her jaw are so squishy and soft and patent too so it all goes together nicely.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 March 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Oh and another vote for the performance drop noseband. It is the most wonderfully squidgy noseband I have ever felt! Even the bits that pad the straps under her jaw are so squishy and soft and patent too so it all goes together nicely.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering how youd found it,  it looks lovely on her.


----------



## rosiesowner (11 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			I was wondering how you&#8217;d found it,  it looks lovely on her.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't school properly in it yet but she has had no major protests so far and when she doesn't like something she lets me know!


----------



## vam (12 March 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			I am in denial *fear* that she might have grown :eek3:  :eek3: .... I am hiding all measuring tapes....
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to measure mine. I measured her when I first got her and she was about 16.3 that was nearly 2 years ago when she was 5. I'm not willing to admit to her going past 17hh so she will remain 16.3 forever more!


----------



## Embo (12 March 2018)

Loving Chilli in Aquamarine!


----------



## Pr1nce (12 March 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			ignore my non matchy hi vis but being safe on the roads is important!! 





ORCHID MAUVE!! Finally crossed off the list
		
Click to expand...

Completely unrelated to the matchy point of the thread, but i really like the look of your bridle!


----------



## McFluff (12 March 2018)

Pr1nce said:



			Completely unrelated to the matchy point of the thread, but i really like the look of your bridle!
		
Click to expand...

I was admiring it too - it's the same as AH one on her 'tiny' pony.

Very sadly though, there is an update on FaceBook to explain that the owner of the business has just passed away - really feel for the family who are trying to deliver on outstanding orders.  And it seems that the horse world has just lost a talent.


----------



## rosiesowner (12 March 2018)

McFluff said:



			I was admiring it too - it's the same as AH one on her 'tiny' pony.

Very sadly though, there is an update on FaceBook to explain that the owner of the business has just passed away - really feel for the family who are trying to deliver on outstanding orders.  And it seems that the horse world has just lost a talent.
		
Click to expand...

Cathy was so brilliant when I sent her a message explaining I wanted to try a different noseband on my PS bridle... She went through everything explaining how best to fit it to a PS headpiece and then letting me live my dressage diva fantasy by having one in patent. Certainly a talent and genuinely lovely seeming lady lost. I really feel for her family and friends...


----------



## vam (4 April 2018)

A little bump. Big donkey in the new Eskadron grey, not the best pics thou.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 April 2018)

Love the grey Vam!

Oldie but a goodie, Eskadron lilac with RBH purple boots:







Didn't manage to get a good pic of us but I did try to match :lol:


----------



## vam (13 April 2018)

Also got the blue from the SS18 collection but now kicking myself for not getting the yellow.













I do love the lilac, I have seen that there may be another purple in the new Next gen Eskadron collection.


----------



## Denbob (18 April 2018)

New to the world of matchy but I managed to convince my non-horsey OH to take photos at baby pony's first outing in his first set, the only half decent one he got of Denzel was me sneezing so excuse the (non-colour coded) squiggle but I adore him in the LM Caramel. I'm a total convert!!


----------



## rosiesowner (19 April 2018)

vam, there's nothing stopping you from getting the yellow... especially as you buy the cottons so it's not as expensive. That's some good reasoning in my eyes!

Looks lovely on him Denzel!


----------



## vam (19 April 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			vam, there's nothing stopping you from getting the yellow... especially as you buy the cottons so it's not as expensive. That's some good reasoning in my eyes!

Looks lovely on him Denzel!
		
Click to expand...

I only use the SR cut as normal gp's don't fit well under my saddle and every were seems to have sold out of the sunshine  Still it probably for the best if the next gen collection is any good!  I've seen a few places still selling the brick red which I'm tempted by as well.


----------



## alainax (27 April 2018)

Orchidmauve today, I&#8217;ll get closer pics!


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2018)

I finally yielded to temptation, and dressed Alf in a pad that has been sitting in my tackroom for months, waiting or him to be clean enough to wear it. Close up pics are the most accurate version of the colour. I LOVE it.
RBH Hydro - in case anyone is wondering!


----------



## rosiesowner (5 May 2018)

Both of those colours looking gorgeous!


----------



## vam (23 May 2018)

Not sure if anyone is still interested in this thread much anymore but I'd thought I'd bump it with below.
Blueberry 






Mango and probably my favorite set






And the new smoked purple, couple of shades darker than the orchid mauve


----------



## Chinchilla (12 July 2018)

Bumping this thread with a question!! 
Can anyone recommend a pad that matches the Le Mieux turquoise ear hat, other than an actual Le Mieux pad?


----------



## claracanter (13 July 2018)

please can someone explain how to post pics nowadays....thanks


----------



## Shooting Star (13 July 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Bumping this thread with a question!! 
Can anyone recommend a pad that matches the Le Mieux turquoise ear hat, other than an actual Le Mieux pad?
		
Click to expand...


Weatherbeeta prime in turquoise? Style is identical to le mieux though

https://www.burnhills.com/equestria...e-all-purpose-saddle-pad-turquiose-full-p4766


----------



## Chinchilla (13 July 2018)

Shooting Star said:



			Weatherbeeta prime in turquoise? Style is identical to le mieux though

https://www.burnhills.com/equestria...e-all-purpose-saddle-pad-turquiose-full-p4766

Click to expand...

Ah thank you - the style isn't an issue but the rough seams/stitching on the bottom were, she bronced lol.


----------



## alainax (13 July 2018)

I&#8217;ve stared trying to organise some of my pads!


----------



## silv (13 July 2018)

alainax said:



			I&#8217;ve stared trying to organise some of my pads! 














Click to expand...

Now thats just showing off LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## alainax (13 July 2018)

silv said:



			Now thats just showing off LOL!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My collection is tiny compared to many lol!  (although I&#8217;ve not yet made enough space in my wardrobe for the veils, bandages and boots!) 

My theory was if I can see them each day I get dressed, I might stop buying more


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (14 July 2018)

alainax said:



			I&#8217;ve stared trying to organise some of my pads! 














Click to expand...

The hunter green pad is beautiful. What specific colour is it?


----------



## alainax (14 July 2018)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			The hunter green pad is beautiful. What specific colour is it?
		
Click to expand...

 One of my favourites too  link underneath  

I even got a bridle to match that one ( I&#8217;m not ready to admit I have problem) 








https://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddl...-green?zenid=552623b6d747507ec70cde8ae6e2fdc1


----------



## silv (14 July 2018)

I turned up for my weekly lesson to find my best friend who was in before me dressed almost identically.  This was just coincidence.  I was kicking myself for not putting the raspberry bandages on my mare instead of the white boots!  Trainer thought it was hilarious and took a photo.  One thing about a black horse is that they suit any colour.


----------



## Chinchilla (14 July 2018)

alainax said:



			One of my favourites too  link underneath  

I even got a bridle to match that one ( I&#8217;m not ready to admit I have problem) 








https://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddl...-green?zenid=552623b6d747507ec70cde8ae6e2fdc1

Click to expand...

That bridle is gorgeous!! Where is it from?
I may have committed the heinous sin against the matchy gods have having a black bridle and brown saddle, oops.


----------



## rosiesowner (14 July 2018)

Looking good everyone... Not managing any matching at the mo as I'm not riding but my latest purchase for Chilli was the Pistachio from Nici a couple of years ago!


----------



## *Sahara (15 July 2018)

alainax said:



			I&#8217;ve stared trying to organise some of my pads! 














Click to expand...

Oh my god


----------



## Denbob (26 July 2018)

Bumping this to ask if any fellow matchy addicts have got the LeMieux heritage pads yet? My heart says yes because TWEED EVERYTHING and they would all look so pretty on my boy, but my mounting vet bill says 'don't you dare'. Wondered if anyone had any pics to sway me either way?


----------



## Chinchilla (26 July 2018)

Has anyone got any PS of Sweden stuff on a grey? Piccies please?


----------



## rosiesowner (26 July 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Has anyone got any PS of Sweden stuff on a grey? Piccies please?
		
Click to expand...

no don't! because i have a grey too! and i'll end up wanting to by PS stuff instead of saving


----------



## Chinchilla (26 July 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			no don't! because i have a grey too! and i'll end up wanting to by PS stuff instead of saving 

Click to expand...

BUT FW18 has just come out!
Seriously. With PS of Sweden you are either broke because you've bought some or broody (as in my case) because you've NOT bought some. Can't win!


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			Bumping this to ask if any fellow matchy addicts have got the LeMieux heritage pads yet? My heart says yes because TWEED EVERYTHING and they would all look so pretty on my boy, but my mounting vet bill says 'don't you dare'. Wondered if anyone had any pics to sway me either way?
		
Click to expand...

I won a blue heritage set so will do when it arrives   will report back.


----------



## alainax (11 October 2018)

Olive le meuix and pistachio equestrian Stockholm


----------



## rosiesowner (12 October 2018)

alainax he looks amazing! i haven't had any new matchy to report as i've had no spare money! and as such have had to sell a couple of pads


----------



## Asha (12 October 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Has anyone got any PS of Sweden stuff on a grey? Piccies please?
		
Click to expand...

I have. I will take a photo later and post. im rather boring though, and just have the blue ones.


----------



## vam (12 October 2018)

I've tried to be good but Eskadron released a purple so couldn't help myself. I'm trying to sell a few sets to make room so feel a bit better about it


----------



## timbobs (12 October 2018)

O


alainax said:



			Olive le meuix and pistachio equestrian Stockholm 
	View attachment 26228
View attachment 26229

Click to expand...

wow looks gorgeous!! 

Iâ€™ve been very lucky and got a Dressage saddle for my 30th birthday so I need to do some matchy shopping! ðŸ˜


----------



## Denbob (12 October 2018)

I don't have a nice posy picture because good god he's a fidget - but my new pad bought to match my sweary Oh S**t Strap!


----------



## Archangel (12 October 2018)

Olive looks like she should be in a film.  Ladyhawke or something like that.


----------



## timbobs (20 October 2018)

Dressage saddle is here and I think Ed looks super smart in brown ðŸ˜€

Sort of matchy matchy with the brown boots, though I definitely need to work on my collection!


----------



## scats (20 October 2018)

Millie in royal blue this week


----------



## Auslander (20 October 2018)

Ivan in Navy HKM Majestic...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 October 2018)

I've had nothing to add for a while now, but whilst browsing I found this today:

http://www.discount-equestrian.co.u...re-dressage-saddlepad-large-blackcurrant.html

*WANT*



That is all...


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 October 2018)

alainax said:



			I&#8217;ve stared trying to organise some of my pads!














Click to expand...

Omg it looks like a shop


----------



## Annagain (31 October 2018)

silv said:



			I turned up for my weekly lesson to find my best friend who was in before me dressed almost identically.  This was just coincidence.  I was kicking myself for not putting the raspberry bandages on my mare instead of the white boots!  Trainer thought it was hilarious and took a photo.  One thing about a black horse is that they suit any colour.






Click to expand...

I was running a dressge clinic the other day which entailed lessons in groups of two. One of the participants phoned me to ask for who she was sharing a lesson with. When it turned out to be someone she didn't know she asked for her phone number so she could co-ordinate her outfit with what the other person was wearing. She didn't mind if it wasn't exactly the same but she didn't want to clash.  She wasn't very happy when I explained GDPR prevented me giving out details.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 October 2018)

Annagain, ffs! Worried about coordinating matchy with a stranger on a clinic?! That is a matchy matchy fetish to an unhealthy degree .  Did you manage to keep your cool during the phone call? I'd have been a bit short with her...


----------



## vam (1 November 2018)

annagain said:



			I was running a dressge clinic the other day which entailed lessons in groups of two. One of the participants phoned me to ask for who she was sharing a lesson with. When it turned out to be someone she didn't know she asked for her phone number so she could co-ordinate her outfit with what the other person was wearing. She didn't mind if it wasn't exactly the same but she didn't want to clash.  She wasn't very happy when I explained GDPR prevented me giving out details.
		
Click to expand...

Now I like my matchy stuff and I do think a bit about what I wear for lessons but I think this is the most extreme thing I've heard


----------



## Denbob (1 November 2018)

annagain said:



			I was running a dressge clinic the other day which entailed lessons in groups of two. One of the participants phoned me to ask for who she was sharing a lesson with. When it turned out to be someone she didn't know she asked for her phone number so she could co-ordinate her outfit with what the other person was wearing. She didn't mind if it wasn't exactly the same but she didn't want to clash.  She wasn't very happy when I explained GDPR prevented me giving out details.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely a little bit floored by this, that's hilarious!


----------



## Annagain (1 November 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Annagain, ffs! Worried about coordinating matchy with a stranger on a clinic?! That is a matchy matchy fetish to an unhealthy degree .  Did you manage to keep your cool during the phone call? I'd have been a bit short with her...
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't short with her but did have to try my very hardest not to laugh! I also know the other person really well so suggested she wore really badly matching stuff but she's a much better person than me so just kept it very plain.


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

Matchy Gurus! Navy and taupe on a dark bay with gingery underneath and black tack.. yay or nay? I'm blinded by the fact I love the colouring and it's my go to for posh parties


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 January 2019)

Denbob said:



			Matchy Gurus! Navy and taupe on a dark bay with gingery underneath and black tack.. yay or nay? I'm blinded by the fact I love the colouring and it's my go to for posh parties
		
Click to expand...

I say yay, but can we have pictures please to make an accurate decision .


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

And the beast in all his ginger glory!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 January 2019)

I say a defo yay .


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			I say a defo yay .
		
Click to expand...

Trusting your judgement! Will post pics when it arrives


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 January 2019)

Ooo def yes Denbob ðŸ˜


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 January 2019)

Denbob said:



			Trusting your judgement! Will post pics when it arrives
		
Click to expand...

Oh no the pressure  lol, but I think bays tend to go with most colours....


----------



## Fiona (18 January 2019)

Denbob said:



View attachment 29004


And the beast in all his ginger glory!

View attachment 29005

Click to expand...


Gorgeous 

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (18 January 2019)

I got a Le mieux blackberry pad for Christmas.  

I haven't matched it with anything yet though, I'd love a top to match.

Fiona


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			Oh no the pressure  lol, but I think bays tend to go with most colours....
		
Click to expand...

I thought that! I just worry about the gingerness... not that it matters i'm just being a fussy sod ðŸ˜‚ it was a good excuse to buy tendon boots which match though since jumping is in our near future (  )


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

Fiona said:



			I got a Le mieux blackberry pad for Christmas. 

I haven't matched it with anything yet though, I'd love a top to match.

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

I looooove the blackberry!


----------



## oldie48 (18 January 2019)

Oooh, a chance to show you Rose in her fuschia and peacock sets. I love having a dk bay(almost black) as most colours seem to suit her bt my collection is tiny compared to some I've seen on here, how on earth do you decide what to use, when?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 January 2019)

I go with whatever is clean lol! Love the fuschia .

Skylla rocking the Ice blue:






Even I made an effort


----------



## Bernster (18 January 2019)

Fiona said:



			I got a Le mieux blackberry pad for Christmas.  

I haven't matched it with anything yet though, I'd love a top to match.

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

I got the purple lauria garelli which I love. Donâ€™t love bandages though but havenâ€™t found any boots to match the colour. First world problems hey.

Denbob, yay from me too.

Just seen some of the new ps of Sweden and they have a lovely mauve/grey.  Thatâ€™s nothing like dark purple, right??


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 January 2019)

Bernster said:



			I got the purple lauria garelli which I love. Donâ€™t love bandages though but havenâ€™t found any boots to match the colour. First world problems hey.

Denbob, haha from me too.

Just seen some of the new ps of Sweden and they have a lovely mauve/grey.  Thatâ€™s nothing like dark purple, right??
		
Click to expand...

I saw the grey and thought it looked lovely, not sure I can justify PS of Sweden prices mind, but I'll be interested in what colour it looks in real life!

Trying very hard currently not to buy some amazing (very expensive) purple boots for me, now that would be matchy goals if my boots match the horses .


----------



## Fiona (18 January 2019)

Love the fushia on your mare oldie x x So smart.....  Do you have a matching top for it???

Ice blue is lovely AH 

FIona


----------



## J&S (18 January 2019)

The nearest I get to any matchyness now is a brown numnah with a brown girth  or a black numnah with a black girth.  However I think I must have been ahead of the game because at least 35 years ago I used to take my NF pony out show jumping.  We had a red/white velvet ribbon brow band, a red and white gingham checked saddle cloth and red bandages over white fibre tack.  She was a very good looking dark bay pony and I can see her in my mind's eye with this kit on right now! Wish I had a photo to show.  Some of the colours you are wearing now are stunning.


----------



## Fiona (18 January 2019)

Love the fushia on your mare oldie x x So smart.....  Do you have a matching top for it???

Ice blue is lovely AH 

FIona


----------



## oldie48 (18 January 2019)

Fiona said:



			Love the fushia on your mare oldie x x So smart.....  Do you have a matching top for it???

Ice blue is lovely AH 

FIona
		
Click to expand...

I do, it's one of my colours as is the peacock, one matches my cheeks, the other matches my eyes, I'll leave you to guess which!!!


----------



## silv (18 January 2019)

The blueberry looks absolutely stunning on my cute wee palomino, the matching jersey was just coincidence.


----------



## Xanthoria (15 February 2019)

Sorry to drag this up again but a lovely friend just gave me two dressage pads from Le Mieux in Burnt Copper and Caramel but OH NO: I don't have matching polos and cannot find any. Can anyone help?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 February 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			We've had a few threads over the years but as photobucket has kicked the bucket and all the pictures are now defunct, I thought we could brighten up our days with a new one :lol:.

Please share all your lovely matchy matchy, any your proud of, any that are lucky, any attempts at all are welcome .

I'll start things off with my absolute fave, LeMieux Raspberry:






Plum:






Eskadron Taupe:






Lilac:






Bad pic of teal:





better pic but with silver boots:






Unicorn boots and colour changing pad (I am about three inside ):






Anky shocking pink:






Think I might leave it there , looking forward to seeing everyone's lovely coordinated'ness. We don't always manage the above level and 'may' often be found muddy and unmatchy :eek3: but every now and again the matchy breaks through .
		
Click to expand...


  I stick to navy and yellow competitions and everything, otherwise that is is, don't have the finance or interest to buy sets and sets of the same thing,


----------



## oldie48 (15 February 2019)

Xanthoria said:



			Sorry to drag this up again but a lovely friend just gave me two dressage pads from Le Mieux in Burnt Copper and Caramel but OH NO: I don't have matching polos and cannot find any. Can anyone help?



Click to expand...

Do you mean polo bandages or polo shirt? If bandages, there's several fb sites that you could try advertising on.


----------



## nikicb (15 February 2019)

A couple of recent Cassie matchy pictures.....

Eskadron Plum







Eskadron chocochip


----------



## Fiona (15 February 2019)

The plum is lovely nikki 

I've just got the Le mieux blackberry pad, and I love it.  Teamed with a purple and black hat silk with pom pom and a toning pink fleece.

Will see if I can get a pic off fb.....

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (15 February 2019)

It's not a great pic, my hubby took it 

Fiona


----------



## Bernster (15 February 2019)

Very smart niki. I particularly like the purple.


----------



## oldie48 (15 February 2019)

Peacock
	
 on Rose


----------



## oldie48 (15 February 2019)

Rose in fuschia


----------



## Xanthoria (15 February 2019)

oldie48 said:



			Do you mean polo bandages or polo shirt? If bandages, there's several fb sites that you could try advertising on.
		
Click to expand...


I'm looking for polo bandages in Caramel and Burnt Copper. I posted on "Matchy Matchy!" on FB, but my post on "Lemieux For Sale/Wanted" hasn't been approved yet. Any others to try?


----------



## oldie48 (15 February 2019)

I am getting very old and forgetful, just realised I ahve already put pics of Rose on this.........hangs head in shame!


----------



## Fiona (15 February 2019)

oldie48 said:



			I am getting very old and forgetful, just realised I ahve already put pics of Rose on this.........hangs head in shame!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't like to say ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Fiona


----------



## buddylove (16 February 2019)

Anyone have pics of a (darker) grey in LM blackcurrant? Obviously it will need to look terrible so i don't splurge!!


----------



## Fiona (16 February 2019)

buddylove said:



			Anyone have pics of a (darker) grey in LM blackcurrant? Obviously it will need to look terrible so i don't splurge!!
		
Click to expand...

I can put my saddle on son's pony who is mid grey with dappled if you like?  


Fiona


----------



## Zoobie (24 April 2020)

Jenni_ said:



			HOW have I only just discovered this thread?!?!

I have nearly a year of matchy to display.

Coming home matchy






First ridden set I bought - Sea Blue by Rider by Horse (What a skinny yak she was!)
















Le Mieux Peacock (this is gone - wasn't overly fond of it!






Equestrian Stockholm Ice Blue (Love Love need it in DR now)






Cross Country Schooling Matchy






Couture Red by PS of Sweden











And my all time favourite, will never leave me, pride and joy set, is the Plum from Equestrian Stockholm. I even had my nails done to match this one 
















Matchy Life <3






All matching browbands from Equiture <3

I have more ordered for 2018 

Click to expand...

 Oooh if ever you want to sell the couture red 🥰


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 April 2020)

Love it when this thread gets a bump!

Topaz in Orchid Mauve:






Skylla in an array of brands but all hot pink:


----------



## Roxylola (24 April 2020)

Any suggestions for cob friendly boots very welcome


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (24 April 2020)

I spent the whole wet boring out of action winter building up new collection - Set number one, pretty in pink - I intend to try a set a week for the next few weeks - madness utter madness!


----------



## Roxylola (24 April 2020)

And, since I've cracked this photo lark. Our esky green - it's a screen shot of a video and the lighting was not fab but it's super smart on. Also, if we look like we are a bit down hill, we literally are going down hill here


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

Ooh I will add some more, here's a recent acquisition that I have wanted since it first came out and I missed it, old ice







this is my fave pad for Kira (has matching blue ears)


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

Darcy is a bit more versatile
Esky teal






this is way too busy for K but suits him I think, Platinum glossy stripe







I like him in purple: Blackcurrant Loire


----------



## Roxylola (24 April 2020)

Oh MP, I love the fades generally. That looks fab


----------



## Wheels (24 April 2020)

Oh my I am so boring when it comes to this stuff, only since January have I had matching colour saddle and bridle!  I have a black dressage shaped numnah, black saddle, black bridle.  My jump saddle is brown with brown numnah - dont think that counts lol


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Oh MP, I love the fades generally. That looks fab
		
Click to expand...

ooh yeah me too. the youngstars fade works on both of them













I didn't like the new rainbow youngstars though so sold this one, it was super pretty in bright sunlight but didn't look nice on either of them.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (24 April 2020)

I have shied away from the fade ones (pardon the horsey pun  ) I was not sure how they would look in real life as advert pics can be very misleading. But seeing that last one of yours milliepops i can feel another buying spree coming on - do you know which particular one it is?


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

the rainbow one? is the latest Eskadron Youngstars  https://www.hopevalleysaddlery.co.uk/eskadron-glossy-saddlecloth-young-stars-ss20.html


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (24 April 2020)

thats the one - thank you


----------



## rosiesowner (24 April 2020)

Oooooohhhh, I love a bit of matchy! I remember posting on this thread when it was created. Since then I've acquired several more sets as I got a GP saddle and therefore obviously neeeeeeded more pads!

Lavender:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bx0Ac97n6Z6/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B0d7trtnbdY/

Blush. Don't have pic of pad and ears on together but I love using ears with my XC colours!:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B2Jfoeenz9l/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_MiScQnpEB/

Very sensible grey:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B6klHr_nCrb/


----------



## rosiesowner (24 April 2020)

Another sensible colour, navy:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B7y3XvsnD5m/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B9rBKUcHV_Z/

My fave for hacking, fuchsia:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B73ZENGnTeR/


French Rose:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B86b9ZonVDA/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_XUAPRHqBe/


----------



## rosiesowner (24 April 2020)

Sorbet:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_GDdG2Hrx7/

Orchid Mauve:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-HdvwvnyIL/



Yea... Maybe she is a bit spoiled! Though I do have my lovely boyfriend to thank for several of the sets 




P.S-just realised how giant these posts are! Oh my christ! apologies !!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (24 April 2020)

Dont apologise rosieowner - I have no idea how to make mine smaller so I feel better now and your pictures are just lovely!  - and I love all the sets and everyone's gorgeous horses wearing them. To be honest I am surprised to find so many equally addicted matchy matchy owners on H&H. I felt like perhaps I shouldn't reveal my secret addiction among such a broadly judgemental audience. (not all I hasten to add  )  I feel quite at home now among the rest of you on this thread lol!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 April 2020)

Ah such lovely pictures 🥰.

We had our old faithful teal on tonight:


----------



## rosiesowner (25 April 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			To be honest I am surprised to find so many equally addicted matchy matchy owners on H&H. I felt like perhaps I shouldn't reveal my secret addiction among such a broadly judgemental audience. (not all I hasten to add  )  I feel quite at home now among the rest of you on this thread lol! 

Click to expand...

Not necessarily online, but in real life I've found people can be really arsey about other people wanting to match their horses. Like calm down Susan, as long as my horse's equipment fits nicely and she's happy and healthy I don't think she gives two flying ones about wearing a colourful bonnet  People also like to poke fun for putting too much effort in. But we enjoy putting together colours! It really doesn't matter what you've got on so long as it fits and is comfortable...


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 April 2020)

rosiesowner said:



			Not necessarily online, but in real life I've found people can be really arsey about other people wanting to match their horses. Like calm down Susan, as long as my horse's equipment fits nicely and she's happy and healthy I don't think she gives two flying ones about wearing a colourful bonnet  People also like to poke fun for putting too much effort in. But we enjoy putting together colours! It really doesn't matter what you've got on so long as it fits and is comfortable...
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree - and bizarrely for a very jaded old rider I get a huge buzz from colour- co-coordinating mine. And now I can actually afford to do so then why wouldn't I?  And apart from anything else I had always day dreamed about a big black horse and what colours I could put him in- much to my surprise I now find I have myself a big black horse so he will be 'my little pony' that I will deck out in all the colours I can buy while I drift slowly into my second childhood!


----------



## Roxylola (25 April 2020)

Our vermillion today for e dressage, and his new equiture browband - chosen specifically so it would go with everything


----------



## IrishMilo (25 April 2020)

@rosiesowner She looks amazing in the French Rose!


----------



## Roxylola (13 November 2020)

So it was singles day on Tuesday...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 November 2020)

Roxylola,  that looks SO red in the photo! I have exactly the same scarlet and it looks much more dark in rl, imho.


----------



## Roxylola (13 November 2020)

It does, but it seems to look different on every picture I see, including the official ones. It's probably quite close to le mieux mulberry I think irl, it is a bit less red than I'd expected, but I love it anyway and I'm excited to get pics tomorrow.
I semi regretted not getting another, but I couldn't choose (or afford) one. However, Equestrian Stockholm are going to have a black friday sale so....


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 November 2020)

Roxylola said:



			It does, but it seems to look different on every picture I see, including the official ones. It's probably quite close to le mieux mulberry I think irl, it is a bit less red than I'd expected, but I love it anyway and I'm excited to get pics tomorrow.
I semi regretted not getting another, but I couldn't choose (or afford) one. However, Equestrian Stockholm are going to have a black friday sale so....
		
Click to expand...

I was keen on the Equito black cherry, but switched as thought 'scarlet' ☺ so was disappointed when it turned up and it wasnt what I was expecting.


----------



## Roxylola (13 November 2020)

Oh no, that's rubbish. Could you sell it?


----------



## Roxylola (13 November 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I was keen on the Equito black cherry, but switched as thought 'scarlet' ☺ so was disappointed when it turned up and it wasnt what I was expecting.
		
Click to expand...

I just googled black cherry - looks fab, but again it would be a surprise when it arrived if I bought on line - how are these the same pad?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 November 2020)

Exactly!  My scarlet PS in real life looks like the top photos of the Equito!
I'll keep it, it's ok for hacking tho not as bright as I wanted.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (13 November 2020)

My new Emerald set from Equestrian Stockholm arrived today 😁 I didn't want to try it today since we had a lesson and horse just ends up drenched in sweat so I don't pull out the nice pads or wraps for that lol

I hope it looks good on him, love the color! The problem is that PS of Sweden and Equestrian Stockholm pads are quite big. ES is not as long as PS but my guy is really short backed so they just sort of eat him. If I go with cob the drop is too short/my saddle flaps are too long. Such first world problems!


----------

